# The bass are biting



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

First 2 hogs for 2014, windy and cold but good first day out for the year


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job jacer6725!

Biggun's!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Whew! Emerson bigguns for sure!

Mr. A


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

you are killing me: everything other than the rivers are frozen over up here (at least that I have seen) 

I hate to think I will have to drive that far down to find some open water but its starting to look that way


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

What was the bait of the day?


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

Early in the day it was jigs black and blue, late in the day it was still jigs but crawfish color

Couldn't get a bit on anything else, Jigs are the king of baits this time of the year.

As for the water, there was still some ice on the pit I was fishing and the surrounding ones were un-fishable 

Towards the end of the week it will be getting better, buddy of mine was out on Seneca yesterday and caught 20 or so, nothing big


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome fish!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

briney dave said:


> you are killing me: everything other than the rivers are frozen over up here (at least that I have seen)
> 
> I hate to think I will have to drive that far down to find some open water but its starting to look that way


Wow! Open water? In a pond of that size? There's nothing like that available up here yet, but it won't be long. Gives us something to look forward to!


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

AEP by any chance?


----------

